# Endometrial scratch



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone had endometrial scratching done in the UK?


Does anyone know where in the UK is doing?


I have read people are getting them but I don't think the is an actual thread on here, if there is can you copy and paste it on here


Thanks


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

herts and essex clinic do it and other clinics in uK
a lady on the dogus thread had it done and posted her experience
when i have mine i will use herts and essex
good luck
morganna


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Dillydolly
Where do you live? I had mine done at CRGW in Cardiff. It was a little uncomfortable but I was able to go to the gym afterwards so can't have been that bad.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I am just going to put some clinic names on so there is a record

Nurture 

Herts and Essex clinic


Wessex fertility Southampton


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, they do it at bourn hall Cambridge & norwich (norfolk) too xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Iwannabigbelly

Do you have to be a patient of theirs?


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi dillydolly, yes I would have thought so. But u Gould always ring & check xx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lister in London.  I've had 2! Isn't as bad as I thought it would be.  You do have to be a patient I think! Good luck.  Xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

Louise , sorry for your losses  I was just wondering were they the 2 cycles u had the scratch on ? Xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

*DillyDolly*.... I had a endo scratch at CRM (Centre for Reproductive Medicine), Baker Street in London. It's in the process of being taken over by 'Care'.

I wasn't successful during that cycle, but lots of women are after scratches. Apparently it encourages new cells in the endometrium to grow, thicken and regenerating the lining to aid implantation.

I think most clinics offer them now as as 'add-on' to the IVF process

xx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

I had the scratch in cycle 3 (bfn) and in cycle 4 (bfp) 

I didn't have the scratch in cycle one (bfn) and didn't in cycle 2 (bfp)

So no pattern there.  Not convinced it works but would have it again as you just never know I suppose!!!!


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Louise , hope u didn't mind me asking xx


----------



## eiluj68 (Jan 11, 2012)

City Fertility in Farringdon, London offer it. I don't *think* you have to be a patient there.


----------

